# "Lohnt" sich der Einsatz von HTML5-Neuheiten?



## para_noid (24. Oktober 2011)

N'abend,

ich hatte heute ne kleine Diskussion mit meinem Ausbilder. Streitpunkt war ein Webformular, in dem ich u.a. die Attribute "required" und "type="email" verwendet habe. Firefox und einige andere interpretieren diese Angaben ja bereits richtig. Da der IE bei dem Thema noch hinterher hängt, habe ich zusätzlich eine Validierung mittels jQery verwendet. Bemängelt wurde der zusätzliche "Aufwand" (eigentlich ist es ja keiner) beziehungsweise der Umstand, dass überhaupt zwei verschiedene Validierungen angeboten werden - kurzum, er ist dem gegenüber noch ziemlich skeptisch, was ich auch vollkommen akzeptiere. 
Nun bin ich zugegebenermaßen ziemlich scharf auf die Verwendung von neuen Möglichkeiten (nicht nur was die Formulare angeht, auch Video, Canvas etc.)  in HTML5 und möchte mich privat auch weiter damit beschäftigen, aber ich bin jetzt doch etwas unsicher geworden. Vielleicht messe ich dem Ganzen ja (noch) zuviel Bedeutung zu.

Ich würde gerne wissen, inwieweit ihr auf HTML5 setzt beziehungsweise ob ihr im Zweifelsfall eher zum Bewährten greift oder lieber mehr Aufwand für eventuelle Fallbacklösungen betreibt. 
Ich weiß, dass es DIE Antwort darauf nicht gibt  aber ich möchte das Thema auch nicht ignorieren bis die gesamte HTML5-Entwicklung und -Unterstützung abgeschlossen ist (wenn das überhaupt mal eintrifft)


----------



## threadi (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich setze HTML5 für produktive Umgebungen noch nicht ein, eben weil es der IE nicht kapiert und auch weil HTML5 noch kein Standard ist. Die HTML5-Definitionen können sich immer noch ändern, gerade was solche Formular-Attribute angeht (selbst wenn sie uns jetzt sinnvoll erscheinen). Für private Projekte probiere ich damit gerne mal etwas herum, nur um nicht eine wichtige Entwicklung zu verschlafen.


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2011)

*Im Hinblick auf die Zuschauerschaft..*

Es gibt Kunden, bei denen würde ich auf 100% Anzeige setzen , also auch hinterherhinkende Browser und das Thema barrierefreies Internet. Persönlich sollen mir User, die schlechte/alte Browser nutzen, egal sein und code mein Zeug zumindest standardskonform, was HTML5 einschliesst, inklusive aller Neuerungen.

mfg chmee


----------



## GMF (25. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man mit Webdesign seine Brötchen verdient ist es natürlich erstrebenswert, dass die Seite in allen Browsern gut aussieht. Trotzdem ist und bleibt es Nervig, extra für IE zu Coden. 

HTML5 ist ne feine Sache, nicht nur wegen canvas und dem anderen Zeug. Es fügt dem Code noch mehr Meinung zu, was ja sehr Praktisch ist z.B.: Ein Sehbehinderter der einen Screenreader benutzen muss, kann nur von den neuen tags profitieren (z.B.: <article>  <nav> <footer>), vorausgesetzt der Screenreader kann damit umgehen.

Schon alleine wegen der Barrierefreiheit ist HTML 5 nur zu unterstützen.


----------

